
Lala launches unlimited, free on-demand music - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/04/lala-bets-the-company-on-free-streaming-music/#comments
======
rms
Sure, it's great from a user's perspective but I think they're going to
bankrupt themselves if the licensing fees don't change. It's one cent per song
per user. Techcrunch says they need an average of $65 revenue per user to
break even. That just seems extremely unrealistic, but maybe they know
something we don't.

Also see the French site www.blogmusik.net which enables on-demand music by
aggregating MP3s posted to blogs.

